# firefox/thunderbird conflict with spidermonkey



## apb15 (Apr 21, 2012)

I have mongodb installed which uses the package spidermonkey. Unfortunately when I now attempt to upgrade either firefox or thunderbird the *make* fails as spidermonkey conflicts with both firefox and thunderbird. The CONFLICTS_BUILD variable in the Makefile indicates that spidermonkey conflicts with both these mozilla packages.

Is there a workaround to this?

I can always uninstall spidermonkey and reinstall it after I am done upgrading firefox/thunderbird. However, I am hoping for a better solution.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 21, 2012)

```
cd /usr/ports/www/firefox
#pkg_create -b /var/db/pkg/spidermonkey-1.7.0_1
pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/spidermonkey-1.7.0_1
portmaster -d -B -P -i -g www/firefox
pkg_add spidermonkey-1.7.0_1
# you can even leave that file in the directory, less work next time.
```


----------

